# Rent: Restored Historic home on 5.5 acres Java VA



## RosewoodfarmVA (Oct 5, 2005)

Please do not pm. Contact the phone number on ad. Serious inquiries only (lets not waste each others time). No smoking. Pictures are in ad. Our contact number is located in the below craigslist ad. $1200 a month 1 yr lease. Will not lease to roommates. Perfect for family, single or couple.

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/apa/4647538575.html

Newly restored. Circa 1918 grand farmhouse. High ceilings and huge rooms (living room is 30ft long!). Huge windows. Approx 2100sqft. Kit, dining, huge living room, laundry, half bath and sunroom on first floor. Hallway, 4 large bedrooms and 2 full baths upstairs. 3E fireplaces, nonworking. High efficiency central heat pump(all electric). New paint throughout, new vintage tile and slate in bathrooms. Hardwood flooring throughout, no carpet. Partial basement but not finished. Long front porch. Open shed too and large back deck. Property also contains unrestored circa 1920 old country schoolhouse.
All appliances including washer/dryer.-
Situated 45min south of Lynchburg, 15min from Chatham and Halifax, 25min from Danville. On 5.5ac approx half cleared. Ample space for gardening with large yard. Animals (chickens, goats etc) a possibility, outdoor pets ok under most circumstances. Huge shade trees, oak, hickory, cedar etc. Nice quiet area with a few neighbors and lots of woods and farmland around.
$1200 a month, $1200 deposit with year lease. Great opportunity for professional couple or family needing lots of outdoor space and enjoy country farm living. Must have good rental history and adequate employment.


----------



## RosewoodfarmVA (Oct 5, 2005)

Bump- still haven't found a match for the home.


----------



## RosewoodfarmVA (Oct 5, 2005)

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/apa/4744263626.html

Bumping again with updated link


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

How beautiful! Love the interior photos.


----------



## RosewoodfarmVA (Oct 5, 2005)

Update with new link and rent dropped.

http://danville.craigslist.org/apa/4868218292.html


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

If you are having difficulty finding a tenant, check to see if there are any Agents who will list your property as a rental on the MLS, for a reasonable flat fee.


----------



## RosewoodfarmVA (Oct 5, 2005)

Actually we've had 2 tenants, first stayed 3mo then got married and moved to sc. Second moved here for a job transfer then was laid off almost immediately. Stayed 2mo. It usually rents pretty quickly but we posted here thinking someone from ht might enjoy the acreage and house.


----------

